# Working version of Android Terminal Emulator



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys, i've read that quite a few people are having problems with Jack Palevich's free android terminal emulator app after its most recent update. I never updated my android terminal emulator because i'm always hesitant to update an important, favorite, or root app. I still have and use version 1.0.42, which works extremely well. I don't know whether anyone needs it or not, or if this version is linked elsewhere, but here is the fully-functional version 1.0.42 of android terminal emulator:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/50231486/jackpal.androidterm.apk


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

I thot I was the only one ... I could not access imo speedtweak with the new update. I used TB to detach the app from market... For now

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

mobitote said:


> I thot I was the only one ... I could not access imo speedtweak with the new update. I used TB to detach the app from market... For now
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


No, not the only one at all. I just wonder if anyone has reported the problem to the developer. I would, but never experienced the issue myself.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> No, not the only one at all. I just wonder if anyone has reported the problem to the developer. I would, but never experienced the issue myself.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I'm not sure if anyone's reported it either, but I've noticed issues with it too. Thanks for the upload.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

watson387 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone's reported it either, but I've noticed issues with it too. Thanks for the upload.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


no problem, glad to help. I read that someone posted a workaround for the problems in 1.0.43 in one of the development threads, have yet to try it, but might also be worth checking out.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized HTC Thunderbolt!


----------

